# Weevil



## Stone (Sep 23, 2009)

I happened upon this little guy while I was out doing some bug hunting in the woods on my property.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice pic! He's kind of funny, hehe.


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2009)

I found something like that but it was really small.


----------



## superfreak (Sep 23, 2009)

an acorn weevil! how adorable!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 23, 2009)

hah! thanks, I always wondered what they looked like!


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 24, 2009)

I've found those before, but only a few times. The females use their exceptionally long "snout" (their mouth is actually at the end of it!) to drill a hole in the nut, then she inserts a single egg. Very cool!


----------



## ismart (Sep 24, 2009)

That weevil looks like somebody i know! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 24, 2009)

ismart said:


> That weevil looks like somebody i know! :lol:


  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

